# Moving from BOI to Permanent TSB



## whiplash (5 Feb 2006)

I'm thinking of moving my current account from BOI to TSB as they don't charge on the following:

No Lodging Fees 
No Withdrawal Fees
No Laser Fees 
No Standing Order Fees 
No Direct Debit Fees 
No Quarterly Fees 
No Overdraft Fees

Has anybody took this step and is it worth the hassle of switching?? I'm fed up paying for taking money out from ATMs and for Overdraft services.

Cheers,
Whiplash


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Feb 2006)

If you're fed up paying the money, then it should be worth your while switching.

You may want to compare the ptsb offering with what Ulster Bank and [broken link removed] have to offer.

I think that BoI now offer [broken link removed] if you have more than €500 in your account (and a whole other raft of ts and cs) if that's any use to you, but it doesn't look as 'good' as what's on offer elsewhere.

I think that one of the 'problems' with switching is that you may miss a direct debit during the changeover, but that's only an anecdotal observation on my part.


----------



## bond-007 (5 Feb 2006)

Personally I think you are mad to move to PTSB as they may offer "free banking", their Customer service leaves something to be desired. Their rigid cheque policy also is not good.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Feb 2006)

It is important to remember that 'free' may not mean 'good value' (as Bond has alluded to above).

I still pay fees as I am happy with the service I get from my bank (AIB) and they have never made a mistake (that I am aware of) with my account.

Note that I have now started a thread on the 'Best Value Current Account' in the 'Best Buys' forum (link in my sig).


----------



## huskerdu (6 Feb 2006)

I have moved to PTSB and I am very happy with the move. 
I was very unhappy with the customer service at BoI, and I am delighted to 
be paying no fees. 
I dont know what the "rigid cheque policy" is, it have obviously never affected me.


----------



## bond-007 (6 Feb 2006)

"Rigid cheque policy" is all cheques salary, personally signed by bertie himself etc must wait 7 full days before clearing, absolutley no exceptions.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Feb 2006)

Thanks, I  can see why this would be a big disadvantage if you needed 
to cash cheques regularly.


----------



## Speedwell (6 Feb 2006)

Not true. I moved banks from AIB to PTSB. Just after I changed banks I also changed jobs where I am now getting paid by cheque. My branch put a note on my current account so show that my salary cheque can be cashed straight away as a salary credit. (Note: I did not know anyone personally in my branch).

Talk to your branch, they might do the same.


----------



## bond-007 (6 Feb 2006)

You must have a nice bank manager.  

I found that this policy was enforced rigidly even with social welfare cheques  (obviously no risk of bouncing).


----------



## Deirdra (6 Feb 2006)

I think there are good bank branches and bad bank branches. Better to get a recommendation about a specific branch. (Generally I've foun BOI are awful)


----------



## Molly (6 Feb 2006)

I regularly cash an expenses cheque from work through my PTSB account, and its always cashed on the spot, It does'nt have to go through clearing, Ive never experienced any difficulty and I dont always use the same branch.


----------



## bond-007 (6 Feb 2006)

The only cheques they would give me immediate value on were PTSB cheques.


----------



## coppeen (6 Feb 2006)

Highly recommend the move.  I am ex BOI staff and was a customer for nearly 20 years - totally ripped off on charges, terrible service.  Went in to open a US $ account in BOI and told it was a very long process.  Said OK, still want to open it.  BOI staff member said "No, it;s a really long process (held his arms out at arms length to SHOW ME how long it would take).  I still took the forms but decided to try PTSB as I was in the process of moving current account - girl filled out the form and opened account in 5 mins!!

Go for it!!


----------



## Pia Bang (6 Feb 2006)

I also moved from BOI to PTSB a few months ago and have had no problems, love the fact that I am not paying any charges and I have had no problems with customer services & cheques clearing etc - I lodged a number of cheques from different banks before xmas & they were all cleared within a couple of days.


----------



## kazbah (6 Feb 2006)

I am delighted to have moved from BOI to PTSB.  When I first changed I ended up getting my salary paid once by cheque instead of by electronic transfer.  In my local branch they said it can be cleared immediately as it was a salary credit.  The cheque was not drawn from PTSB.

I find the staff more more helpful and in general more compentant than BOI.  

My only gripe is I cannot withdraw cash abroad from my ATM card they only offer Cirrus on Laser.  I need to top up my Visa first.


----------



## tiger (6 Feb 2006)

I moved to PTSB about 2yrs ago, happy with them. It might have changed but:
- you need a min bal of €1000 for free banking.
- there is a €5 euro direct debit setup charge (no recurring charge). If you're moving direct debits as well you might want to neogotiate that one.

Edit:
I've been able to use my ATM card abroad.


----------



## kazbah (6 Feb 2006)

tiger said:
			
		

> I've been able to use my ATM card abroad.


 
Do you have a combined laser/ATM card?

I didn't think you have to keep a EUR1,000 balance to avoid fees.
I move my excess cash into Rabo and just keep my "pocket money" in PTSB.  Maybe I should leave EUR1,000.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Feb 2006)

It's no longer true that you need to keep a minimum balance to avoid charges with PTSB. Thier switcher account has no minimum balance and no charges.


----------



## tiger (6 Feb 2006)

kazbah said:
			
		

> Do you have a combined laser/ATM card?


 
Yes.  Doesn't have any other markings/labels that I can see.


----------



## kazbah (6 Feb 2006)

tiger said:
			
		

> Yes. Doesn't have any other markings/labels that I can see.


 
That settles my point so 

I have just an ATM card which PTSB don't offer Cirrus on only on Laser which is why it is available on your combined card.

That's what I suspected about the switcher account minimum balance but needed to confirm.


----------



## Humpback (6 Feb 2006)

I moved to PTSB from BOI about 3 years ago, but was very tired of their service via telephone banking at least, and their counter staff weren't very good either, in my opinion.

Moved to Ulster Bank last year and have been very happy with them since. Telephone banking staff are excellent, and have not had any problems at all so far.


----------



## whiplash (7 Feb 2006)

Looks like I'll make the move from reading most of your posts.  Is the PTSB online banking good ?  Can you transfer money to different accounts and pay bills on it like you can with BOI online banking??  Think I might move my CC Card as well from BOI any ideas what the best move would be for my CC Card ??

Cheers
KK


----------



## Sherman (7 Feb 2006)

I made the move last month to PTSB. I am moving all direct debits and standing orders manually rather than using the (in)famous 'switcher code' simply because I don't trust BOI not to cock _something_ up along the way - I am particularly worried about my SSIA standing order being messed up, so I will be hand delivering the letter cancelling it to my BOI branch and standing over the teller as they cancel it, and show me it is cancelled on the screen.


----------



## kazbah (7 Feb 2006)

whiplash said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll make the move from reading most of your posts. Is the PTSB online banking good ? Can you transfer money to different accounts and pay bills on it like you can with BOI online banking?? Think I might move my CC Card as well from BOI any ideas what the best move would be for my CC Card ??


 
I am happy with the online banking and the PTSB Ice Visa card is good.  I think it's 9.9% APR.  

BOI did cock up moving my SOs & DDs and I didn't do the switcher either.  One SSIA payment was missed and paid after.  My SSIA is with BOI life and they never requested payment from the new account.


----------



## huskerdu (7 Feb 2006)

"Is the PTSB online banking good ?"
I can't pay my EBS CC bill online, or on the auotmated phone service, I need to ring during the hours when someone answers the phone. This is one minor disadvantage, but I decided to live with it.


----------



## Mourinho (10 Apr 2006)

I find the functionality of BOI online very good. And its easy to make payments to other accounts. Is the PermTSB site as good?


----------



## deem (10 Apr 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> "Rigid cheque policy" is all cheques salary, personally signed by bertie himself etc must wait 7 full days before clearing, absolutley no exceptions.


 
I dont understand this, as I bank with PTSB and lodge my husbands cheque every week, and mine last month due to computer problem at work, and as they are wages cheques and are lodged each week, month they are available for withdrawal immediately.

I dont understand if the policy you refer to is in Dublin only, as I have lodged cheques, in Portlaoise, Mullingar, Tullamore, and Portarlington.

I do however have an issue with their charges for use of ATM machines abroad.


----------

